

Cloudsurf with olyfe.com's new html5 pre-launch page - creativeone
http://www.olyfe.com

======
cleverjake
If you want an unobstructed view - <http://mrdoob.com/131/Clouds>

~~~
dmotz
Also implemented here by Mr.doob: <http://www.ro.me/>

